# Chuck key for Craftsman drill press



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an older 1/2 HP Craftsman floor model drill press and need a chuck key. None of the ones at the big box stores (nor even Sears store) are big enough.

Is there a way to determine what size of key I need?

Ordering Sears Parts replacement for $25 is out of the question. I can get a whole new chuck with key for that price.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have a local machine shop? They may have an extra one or a place to order one.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

American chucks have standard sizes of chuck keys. There is one available. I would recommend McMaster-Carr (http://www.mcmaster.com/) and search for "chuck key" to find the right page.

Try to get as much information off of your drill press chuck as you can - make, model number, capacity of chuck (1/2 " most likely) and TELEPHONE McMaster-Carr using their 800 no. Someone on the other end can most likely match you up with the right one. If all else fails, ask if you can purchase the most likely best fits and then return the ones that won't fit. They might charge you a small re-stocking charge for the return keys but you will finally be able to use your drill press.

Rufus


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I can answer all these questions:

I cannot find chuck size on the chuck itself.
I do not have a northern tool store locally and have been to most of the local retailers. None of them have keys that fit.

A machine shop may have the key, but I would still need to know what size of key to have. I really would like to avoid removing the chuck and taking it somewhere.

I am sure McMaster-Carr has it but their shipping costs are secret.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Try Ace Hardware or Harbor Freight or Grizzly.com. I'm guessing a 5/16" pilot. Buy several and take back what doesn't fit.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry to be such a downer, but I already own every chuck key harbor freight sells, and I've been to all the local retailers.

The pilot is definitely at least 1/4". The OEM had a spring assist on it.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

FWIW, I was able to find a key digging through poorly labeled bins at the hardware store. It's a "K3" key.


----------



## stifwood (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok everyone I have your answer to the mystic craftsman chuck key.
Go to any Grainger's and ask for the following part number
3L986

It is the right one and a perfect fit. TRUST ME I JUST DID THIS!

Stifwood


----------



## Hockley (Jan 9, 2013)

Have a Craftsman drill press model 113 24560, probably 45 years old. I lost the chuck key and just purchased a new one at Grainger's. #3L986 works great. Thanks for the advice!


----------

